
1500 New Inventions per Year: The Nasa You Never Hear About - pseudolus
https://theamericanscholar.org/the-nasa-you-never-hear-about/#.XPaODNNKjm1
======
aurizon
In an ideal world these inventions would be licenced freely, on a non-
exclusive basis. In fact they are tied up in exclusive licences to gougers and
patent trolls. For shame NASA

~~~
cbgonz
Never heard of this before... Links, facts, examples perhaps?

~~~
aurizon
Many of the Government labs do this. LLNL is notorious for exclusive licences.
NASA as well.
[https://techportal.eere.energy.gov/lab/LLNL](https://techportal.eere.energy.gov/lab/LLNL)
[https://www.nasa.gov/ames-
partnerships/opportunities/licensi...](https://www.nasa.gov/ames-
partnerships/opportunities/licensing)

Major partners will only sign the exclusive licences. Small players the lesser
ones. The government prefers the major players

